
Steroids Kill Fertility - androidrebel
https://www.bbc.com/news/health-48396071
======
yhoneycomb
Is there primary literature? I know steroids can damage your fertility, but
90% of users become infertile? That seems really unbelievable to me.

The article makes it sound purely anecdotal

